# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  What was the strangest thing you ever ate?

## Blasfemo

Seems most of you are American but surely some of you had some more strange food or delicatessen or animal. Share away! and make a point what you enjoyed and what you did not please.

The 2 most strange things i ever had were

1) lamprey 

2) Snails

3) Ranidae legs only...

I love the snails if they are well prepared of course. 

Lamprey i only had a two timer still making my mind up, once i liked it, the last one not so much, overall i think its the most incomparable i ever had tastes like nothing i had before...

The frog legs taste like fry chicken.

----------


## justin_baker

The first one is like uuuuuuuh wtf!!!!

----------


## Winnie

Sorry, I have conservative tastes and an obsessive need to know what I'm eating before I eat it.

----------


## rwc1969

chocolate covered bugs is about as strange as it gets for me.

Although, some folks think cornbread and milk is strange.

----------


## Blasfemo

> The first one is like uuuuuuuh wtf!!!!


ye i know people pay super money when i catch some of that crap m8 expensive delicatessen but its a a strange animal indeed lol...

----------


## Old GI

> chocolate covered bugs is about as strange as it gets for me.
> 
> Although, some folks think cornbread and milk is strange.


I hope you mean buttermilk.

----------


## Rick

I ate my words once. Not very tasty.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

A catbird. :Blushing:

----------


## preachtheWORD

While on mission in Peru I ate a big, fat, nasty, undercooked jungle grub.  It was about as big as your thumb, and was utterly disgusting.  Probably would have been better if it was properly cooked.  I turned a delicate shade of green.  The Peruvians found this to be very entertaining.

Last spring I toasted some local beetle grubs over a campfire.  These were surprisingly good - rather like roasted pumpkin seeds.

I tried a big fat black ant last fall.  It really didn't taste like anything.

I've had frog, snake, and gator - but those are pretty tame, really.

I've tried a lot of wild edible plants, and most of them aren't exactly delicious.

----------


## Pict

Sea Cucumber, consider yourselves warned.  Mac

----------


## owl_girl

ok you guys are gona wander about me now....
...
..
owl
i ate an owl...once...dont do it. you have to boil it all day for it to not feel like a pice of tier in your mouth. btw that is not how i got my name

----------


## doug1980

Well I'll try anything once so my list is long.  Worms, snails, squid, gator, camel, ants, balut, kimchi, cow tongue, cow brains, pig nuts and a lot of stuff I didn't know what it was but I ate it.

Just thought of another weird dish that Sourdough fed me.  Polish sausage boiled in coffee.  Mmmmm pretty good.  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

McDonalds.  I barely survived.

----------


## oldtrap59

How about head cheese and blood cheese? Beef tongue and hog nuts aren't strange to me having grown up in a family that always did their own butchering. Used to eat alot of puddun. ( made from meat scraps boiled with alot of seasonings) real good on fried mush.

oldtrap

----------


## rwc1969

Mc'ds? Buttermilk? Ugh! now I am feelin weezy.

----------


## oldtrap59

If your lamprey is what I think it is, it is very much like eel. Have tried that and it wasn't to bad.

oldtrap

----------


## Blasfemo

ye old trap is that parasitic eel you think... i have missed feelings about it one more month and it will start a gastronomic festival dedicated to it and i will trty a 3 timer.




> Sea Cucumber, consider yourselves warned.  Mac


WOW how does that taste?? i only saw that once or twice and if i remember they had some snail type stuff around them i had no idea they were edible.

----------


## kyratshooter

They said it was a beef barito!

----------


## Camp10

> ok you guys are gona wander about me now....
> ...
> ..
> owl
> i ate an owl...once...dont do it. you have to boil it all day for it to not feel like a pice of tier in your mouth. btw that is not how i got my name


I heard an older guy refer to someone as being "tougher then a boiled owl"..I always wondered just how tough owl must be...thanks for clearing that up! :Smile: 

As far as what I've eaten, there is quite a list.  The strangest probably is field mouse but IMO lobster was the worst!  Yuck, eating an ocean roach just doesnt make sense when I can get a steak and actually feel content (and not smell like Jonah) when I'm done.

----------


## Rick

So....Camp.....What say you give me that nasty old lobster you have and I'll give you these delicious field mice?

----------


## Ole WV Coot

When I was growing up and butchered a hog we didn't lose anything but the squeal, and if we stuck it right, didn't lose that. The thing I remember after all the other stuff was mastodon meat. I worked close to Safeway International in DC and we would kick in a buck or two, take turns buying odd things just to see if we all would try whatever. With a little beer we managed to try everything they sold.

----------


## Rick

> With a little beer we managed to try everything they sold.


Even with beer I bet the detergent was tough to wash down. I don't even want to think about the deoderant spray.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> Even with beer I bet the detergent was tough to wash down. I don't even want to think about the deoderant spray.


Those big round pink "breath mints" I've seen in urinals seemed to take the soapy taste out of your mouth. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## SurvivalSeedBnk

I had squirrel stew when I was younger.  That's as adventurous as I've ever been.  And it was enough.

----------


## Aurelius95

When I lived in Japan, I ate a lot of things raw that I wouldn't normally eat.  Chicken, horse and bear, not to mention all sorts of sushi.  Uni, which is a sea urchin looks a bit like brains.  I couldn't stomach that at all.

----------


## Camp10

> So....Camp.....What say you give me that nasty old lobster you have and I'll give you these delicious field mice?


Dont know how I missed this the other day... I didnt say delicious, just strangest.  Yeah, I'll give you some nasty old lobster..I have to drag some down with me to PA every year.  Just meet me around Scranton the weekend after Thanksgiving and you can help yourself to a few in the cooler. :Smile:  Oh, and you can even keep the mice. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Batch

I eat a lot of stuff.

I was going to say Uni was probably one of the weirdest. But, its not all that bad. I describe it as an explosion of salt water. The guy who ordered it for me said most folks he knew were not good after trying it and that he threw up after eating it the first time. He said it was an acquired taste. If I throw up after paying that much for a raw friggin sea creature. I ain't acquiring it ever again. LOL

Always, remember though it is in how it is prepared. If your gator was chewy, it wasn't prepared right or a good cut. Frog legs have been served to me under cooked. My brother tried a rocky mountain oyster a few weeks back and said the texture sucked. Mudbugs should be boiled while they are moving and you can keep the corn and potatoes that are boiled with them.

I know lots of people who have tried venison and didn't like it. But, we cook it up and they love it. I do a habenero mustard gator tenderloin that everybody likes. Works good on yard bird also.
Anyone eat civiche? Ever made it? I like civiche made with hot peppers. I am one day going to catch some fish at camp and use the sour orange juice to cook it. 

Usually when we buy Civiche we also buy leche de tigre.

Green mangos with salt?

Ripe mangos with dried hot peppers?

Fresh water snapping turtle, snake, squid, octopus (raw and cooked), ants, various inards.

If you will prepare it for me. I will eat it with you.  :Drool:

----------


## Rick

Lord. I just threw up a little.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Octopus???? Never, never again. Raw, slid down. Dried, chewed for an hour and finally spit it out. Did watch a drunk at a raw bar try to chew a couple of oysters.

----------


## Batch

I was anti squid and octopus for awhile. But, I have had raw and fried squid that is super tender and tasty. I just decided to give octopus a try again at a sushi bar and it was tender as hell and raw. 

That's why I said have someone who swears it is good prepare it.

----------


## huskymill

any of you have haggis before? its not bad. i got a friend that goes fishing in the river(detroit river) and eats all the fish he catches. dude that water is so poluted i swear you can find some fish that have 3 eyes out there, so that seems kinda wierd to me.  :Innocent:

----------


## Batch

I eat haggis when I go to the Scottish festival. Bangers and mash and a McEwan's or two usually also.

----------


## huskymill

> I eat haggis when I go to the Scottish festival. Bangers and mash and a McEwan's or two usually also.


not really a fan of mashed potatos. potatos baked, fried, or in a stew are great, its just something about the texture of mashed that i dont like. i dont like food that feels like its already been chewed

----------


## FVR

I've had the pleasure to dine on; dog, cat, variety of birds, snakes, buried cabbage, almost hached eggs, and a variety of raw fish.

Don't eat insects...well on purpose that is.

I no longer eat raw fish.

----------


## Camp10

> I've had the pleasure to dine on; dog, cat, variety of birds, snakes, buried cabbage, almost hached eggs, and a variety of raw fish.
> 
> Don't eat insects...well on purpose that is.
> 
> I no longer eat raw fish.


Lol!  That is the strangest buffet I've ever heard of!   I've had bird, snake,raw fish (I'm with you, I'll cook it from now on) and possibly cat..they closed the place down and I never learned why :Innocent:  but where did you get dog meat from?

----------


## Born2Late

Dried mopani worms are a local treat and doesn't taste that bad.I amused the kids the other day by eating black ants.We used to eat them when we were children ourselves.They taste sour.I had snake,crocodile,shark,various innards of animals,cooked chicken feet,wild birds,all sorts of game(of that we have a wide variety),porcupine,baked pigs head and ostrige before.That is about the strangest that I have had.I grew up poor and if it was edible we ate it.

----------


## Stargazer

My step mother in laws meat loaf. Well at least she said it was meat loaf. We haven't had it it a long time thanks to my son. He took one bite,chewed it a few times.Opened his mouth,then tilted his head forward so it could fall out.He looked at us and said Dont Like.

----------


## Rick

B2L - What on earth can you eat on a chicken's foot? There's nothing there. 

Stargazer - Tell the truth. You worked with that boy for a week, didn't you?

----------


## Stargazer

Who me? :Innocent:   It got real quiet at the dinner table after that. Do you have any idea how hard it is to eat when you have an ear to ear grin.

----------


## Born2Late

Ken-You boil them in salt water and take the skin of then you suck the meat from the bones.There is a jelly like "meat" on the bones.If you prepare it right it is very tasty.It is sold here in the bucheries.Some bucheries sells the heads as well.

----------


## Rick

Oh man! I've just been mistaken for Ken!!!!!! I'm crushed. Crushed I tell ya.

----------


## crashdive123

Must have been the chicken feet.  I hear they make you run around like you just had your head cut off.

----------


## Rick

Oh. Well, there you go.

----------


## Justin Case

> I've had the pleasure to dine on; dog, cat, variety of birds, snakes, buried cabbage, *almost hached eggs,* and a variety of raw fish.
> 
> Don't eat insects...well on purpose that is.
> 
> I no longer eat raw fish.


"Almost Hatched Eggs" ????
You Have GOT to be kidding  :EEK!:   well, I wont be eating eggs for awhile,  got to get THAT picture out of my head first  :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

> "Almost Hatched Eggs" ????
> You Have GOT to be kidding   well, I wont be eating eggs for awhile,  got to get THAT picture out of my head first


They're called balut.  I've eaten quite a few.  They are a delicacy in some places.  The trick is to chew them real good.  Gotta break up the bones and beak.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Ohhh,, eeewwwwee,   That is disgusting !  Now Chicken Salad is out for awhile too ,, :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

You're in luck.....they're usually duck.

----------


## Justin Case

Believe it or not, Thats comforting to know,  I feel much better now  :Smile:

----------


## Born2Late

Sorry Rick.After the duck eggs I'll stay with chicken feet even if they make you confuse people.

----------


## catfish10101

I have eaten frog, snapping turtle, softshell turtle, crawfish, crabs, softshell crabs, raccoon, alligator, nutria, squirrel, rabbit, deer, octopus, squid, oxtail, hog head cheese, mutton, probably a few others I can't think of right now. Actually, frogs, alligator, turtles, crawfish, crabs, softshell crabs, raccoon, nutria, squirrel, rabbit, deer, hog head cheese, are main foods to the cajun culture here. Most of these animals go very well either fried or in a file' gumbo.

----------


## Stargazer

> They're called balut.  I've eaten quite a few.  They are a delicacy in some places.  The trick is to chew them real good.  Gotta break up the bones and beak.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


What kind of bet did you loose to have to eat one of them?

----------


## Rick

I just had the dry heaves. That crap is disgusting. Balut is the sound you make when you take the first bite. Followed by someone asking, "Are you okay?". Followed by, "Yeah. I almost threw up."
Balut! See!!

----------


## Rick

There is NO amount of alcohol on the planet that would make me think it would be okay to eat that. Even that WV water wouldn't do it.

----------


## Blasfemo

> They're called balut.  I've eaten quite a few.  They are a delicacy in some places.  The trick is to chew them real good.  Gotta break up the bones and beak.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


ye i eard about this stuff before never got a chance to taste anything of the sorts i mean, this is regional to some place i guess, my problem with it is how the hell can you season it?!?!?!?!?

----------


## Skinner

Well,I Ate Alot Since I Love to Cook I'll Try Anything .And Being Irish/Italian/Chech/Yugoslovian(Russin)Desent. Haggis Is Great,Scrapple(Wife Liked It Untill I Told Here What Was In It) ,Sea Squirt(Nasty)Dog and Cat (best Friend Is Los/Camboiden)Tuna Head to Tail Raw/And Cooked Weirdest Part Was The Eyeballs In a Stew They Just Look at you Before you Eat them.Pretty Much All and Every Internal Organ there Is. Great Grandmother(She Tought Me How to Cook) Use to Make Beef Spleen cook It All Day in What I Thought Was Ever Spice/Herb She Had and Still Was Brinney Sheep Brains with Eggs. Stinky Tofu,1000 Year Old Eggs,Bat,Bugs Of All Sort and Blood Sasuage and Blood Pudding.And the Best thing Is My Youngest Is Following Eatting All the Wierd Stuff Too.

----------


## Blasfemo

well brains and all blood meal cookings im familiar im Portuguese and we eat ALL of the pig, the balls and brains of the ox, lots of birds, bugs never had any im up to try anything really but i will never eat a dog although i would eat a cat if need be... never a dog i find it repulsive for the simple reason i was educated in the ways of dogs and i dont stand for any cruelty devoted to such a fine animal even if its a breed made to eat i find it inadmissible... seems there is a line when it comes to dogs...

----------


## backtobasics

Don't recall what they were called I was only 11. But it was some sort of very small sea snail in Hawaii (my family is from there) we would pick them off the rocks and eat them while they were still alive. My mother would pick them out with a hair pin. Also my dad would get made because we would eat all the fish bait. Raw shrimp.

----------


## edr730

Iguana soup. They sold the young live, in pairs, wired together at the jaw. A bit chewy, but good.

----------


## Rick

This is an all time sickest thread. I looked at that crap Crash posted and threw up a little in mouth.....again.

----------


## crashdive123

> This is an all time sickest thread. I looked at that crap Crash posted and threw up a little in mouth.....again.


I take it  you don't want me to bring balut to the jamboree?

----------


## sushidog

Being a Cajun and a sushi chef, I've eaten just about everything imaginable. Yes, I suck the heads and I love dunkin my french bread in blue crab fat and munchin on spicy boiled crab roe - dawlin. 

In fact, a raw sea urchin ovary hand-roll made with chopped raw squid, shiso leaf and topped with a raw quail egg (Uni-ika temaki tsukimi style) is one of my absolute favorite delicacies. I also love nigirizushi made with the raw, chewy, yet ultra-tasty edge meat of a halibut (hirame no engawa.) Bite-sized baby octopus marinated in spicy sesame oil is yummy too. 

Now for the really odd stuff: 

Fish eyes are good! My favorite is red snapper eyeball cooked in a soup. You can't eat the iris though. 

Odori Ebi - live shrimp, served still quivering with yet unextinguished life. It is indescribably sweet and aromatic! I've also eaten live spiny lobster, though I didn't enjoy it quite as much - a little chewy. 

Shishamo - Not content to eat smelt eggs cured and prepared like regular caviar. This is the pregnant smelt that is salt grilled and eaten whole - head, bones, roe and all! When I lived in California I always kept some in the freezer for a late night snack with sake - yum! 

Natto - slimy, stringy fermented soybeans (my DW's favorite). The snot-like texture is the good part though, as it smells like high school PE clothes that you forgot in your locker from last weeks jim class - if not a little worse. It's good with pickled okra and yamaimo (a fuzzy glutinous yam.) Many Japanese won't touch it. 

Shiokara - Fermented squid liver (I particularly like a variety of shiokara made with miniature photo-luminescent squid called Hotaru Ika.) It helps to be drunk when consuming this otsumami (bar food.) 

Kumoko - (cloud children) These are milt-laden sperm sacks of the cod fish. Of course you eat them raw! They taste like slimy sacks of chalk water. Thank goodness they're rather bland. 

Hachinoko - Japanese bee larvae - They look like maggots but have a sweet taste reminiscent of honey - go figure. 

Konowata -This has got to be the ultimate weird food. It is the fermented innards (liver, intestines, etc.) of a sea slug (a special type of shiokara.) It is considered a chinmi (high delicacy). It has an iodiney sea taste that's strong but at the same time refreshing. What's amazing is that anyone would try it, as it smells like a musty, saltwater marsh. I hear that the best konowata also includes dried sea slug ovaries (koniko). 

I haven't tried that variety, but I have eaten Karasumi - a salt-dried mullet roe which undergoes a laborious preparation process lasting about 2 weeks to make it edible. It was originally made from black sea bass roe, before they became almost extinct. Now it is almost exclusively made from grey mullet, though sometimes other roes, such as tuna have been substituted. It is very crunchy and also considered a chinmi. 

In case you're game to try it, be forewarned, it is as expensive as high class sturgeon caviar! I thought it was really good, but it's not that good.

Chip

----------


## Woodmaster750

Well I was raised on a ranch and we didn't waste much of what we butchered. We cooked the beef head, kept the gut for putting ground meat in. used the belly or as some say tripe and the hooves for soups and the rest was ribs, roast, steaks, hamburger. The heart and liver was and still is damn good with fried taters. Ho ya and kidney pot pie, My grandma made the best.
In Nam I'v ate monkey, rat, and other fine foods.  In Korea I had Dog, cat, and some of the best sushi made, Even better then I had in Japan.
Here now I save up the rattlepie I get though out the year and I'll have friends over for good cold beer and rattlepie BAR-B-Q.  This year it will be slim only killed two at the start of summer.

----------


## Rick

Chip, my friend, that just confirms there is something seriously, seriously wrong with you. 

Jessedr - Hoof soup? That's way too close to toe-jam for my tastes.

----------


## Winnie

Toe Jam? Much rather have Plum jam, like I'm going to make tomo...... Oh pook! when will I learn to keep my mouth shut!

----------


## sushidog

> Chip, my friend, that just confirms there is something seriously, seriously wrong with you.


I think that's why I fit in so well over here, Rick. It's nothing that death won't fix though.  :Wink: 




But I'm feeling much better now!

Chip

----------


## Rick

Muhahahahahahahahaha!

----------


## Faiaoga

Fruit bat (flying fox)?  Crocodile? 
Faiaoga

----------


## Bushman

Barbary Ape..........

 5 days dead.............

sun dried.............

didn't like it...............

too damn much like eatin' me cousin   :Frown:

----------


## Faiaoga

As a Peace Corps volunteer in Samoa, our staples were taro, yams, bananas (boiled and baked),   breadfruit.  Delicacies included raw fish marinated in lime juice and coconut cream ("oka" in samoan), moray eel (small ones, as the large ones are sometimes poisonous) and sea worms ("palolo").  The palolo live in the coral reef and only rise to the sea surface twice a year, so they are a real delicacy.  If people can eat raw oysters and caviar, the sea worms should not be a shock - the palolo are very much like caviar and taste delicious raw or baked. I almost forgot young taro leaves and coconut cream baked on hot stones ("palusami").  Food, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder.

----------


## oldsoldier

Back in the early 80's during jungle training/ jungle survival school........ monkey meat. Gladly I've never been THAT hungry again. Even snake tasted like a gourmet meal after that.

----------


## crashdive123

Monkey meat on a stick is very popular in the Philippines.

----------


## deafdave3

> Being a Cajun ......


What makes you a Cajun?

----------


## canid

twinkies. hands down.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Potted meat. Just ask Carl, from sling blade. (Mmmmh hmmmm.)

----------


## Jimmyq

I ate a big dew worm once, on a $20 dare. Otherwise if some culture in this world can eat it, so can I. One exception, headhunters, I dont like the brain meats so much I dont think.

----------


## 1stimestar

Muk Tuk (whale blubber), moose head stew.

----------


## Psalm25

I've eaten a lot of stuff but only thing I can think of that was a bit nasty was years back I was camping on a small island for a week and didn't bring any food, figured I would have plenty of fish to eat as that was the reason I went. It was late July. I was catching lots of nice fish and throwing them back. I went to pick some greens to cook with the fish I was planing on catching later that evening. I caught some yellow perch and took them back to my lean-to. By this time it was dusk, I built a fire and started to gut the fish, I was hungry by this time and there was little light so I did a fast job, left the skin, head and everything, just took out the guts. I cooked the greens in a pot and the fish on a rock... it was a good first nights supper. Next morning I went back to shore to catch some breakfast. Got a few more perch and took them back to camp. This time it was bright and sunny so I was going to take my time and clean them well. When I picked the first one up I noticed the skin was moving... at first I figured it was nerves but second glance it looked like things moving under the skin. I took my knife and cut off the skin and found hundreds of grubby worms in its flesh. I checked the others and they had them too. So, here I was miles from no where on a little island with no food. My dad was not going to be back to pick me up in his boat for a week. So, I ate grubby fish all week. Turns out because the water was so warm and very shallow around the island it is normal for the pan fish that stay in the shallows to get worms. Good thing to know lol.

----------


## Mormon X

When I was courting my second wife, Eve, she fixed me some sort of liver jambalaya she found in a cookbook. 
Never seen the like before or since.

Since we got married I encourage the woman to stay as far away from the stove as she can.  
She can make a good sandwich, but other than that you're takin' a chance.

Amen

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Oooh. Dirty rice........woof!

They had an international theme at one of the campborees I worked when I was helping out the local Boy Scouts. Each troop adopted a country and did stuff appropriate to that country, including cooking meals from there. I was with the district so I hung out with one of the troops - their adopted country was Australia so we had gator tail steak, kangaroo stew and fried swamp root. It was all good.

----------


## Wildthang

I don't eat weird things because I'm saving all of that until the SHTF. Why eat gross stuff when there is still fine food around?

----------


## Psalm25

> I don't eat weird things because I'm saving all of that until the SHTF. Why eat gross stuff when there is still fine food around?


To give you palate the heads up of what its in for when the SHTF?  :Laugh:

----------


## LFM

Groundhog not bad, surprised I'm the first to mention it.  I'm with Crash on McDonald's. I call it McSquirts every meal should come with a roll of T.P..

----------


## Jimmyq

to the OP. Snails, or escargot if you will, lots of garlic butter and they aren't half bad!  :Smile:

----------


## Psalm25

They say if you eat enough Mcnasty your body will mummify from all the msg's they put in their food. Don't know how much truth there is to that but I know I found a fry under the seat of my truck that was there from my young lad who had some Mcnasty fries from about a year before and it looked like it was just made that day  :gagged: 

Groundhog is not bad if made in a stir fry with wild rice, I find porcupine to be a little better. Never had skunk... just can't bring myself to go there

----------


## Psalm25

> to the OP. Snails, or escargot if you will, lots of garlic butter and they aren't half bad!


Each year my wife and I go out for our anniversary... I pay big bucks for a little plate of a half dozen with garlic butter and enjoy every single bite. Meanwhile I spend all summer killing tens of thousands of them in my garden... makes no sense when I think about it lol

----------


## hunter63

A meat (?) pizza in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico....on Thursday..........


Bull fights are on Wednesday..........sometimes "The Bull,.... he win"

----------


## Wildthang

> To give you palate the heads up of what its in for when the SHTF?


Can't I just eat at McDonalds once a week :Scared:

----------


## Psalm25

> Can't I just eat at McDonalds once a week


Good to give your palate the heads up... but no need kill it  :Dead:

----------


## finallyME

This is an old thread, surprised I haven't added to it yet.  When I was 16, my first job was a painter assistant.  My boss was a very generous black man, who fed me lunch every day.  It was always barbeque something.  One day he told me that he had never met a white guy who liked chitlins'.  So, I told him I would try it out.  I took a couple bites and told him he still hasn't met one.  For those who don't know, chitlins are fried pig intestines.
When I was in Poland, I had pickled herring a few times.  Although I love fish, that was a little too strong for my taste.  I did like tartar, which is pickled ground beef.

----------


## Cement Blonde

I have eaten snails, turtle, venison stew, frog legs, lobster, conch, ceviche, clams, oysters, pig roasted in the ground and Vegemite sandwich. Also my co-worker.
I inadvertently ate ants when i was younger, which taste the same as day old ice tea.

----------


## BENESSE

> I have eaten snails, turtle, venison stew, frog legs, lobster, conch, ceviche, clams, oysters, pig roasted in the ground and Vegemite sandwich. *Also my co-worker.*


 :no way: . . . well, that would be a first here.

----------


## Cement Blonde

> This is an old thread, surprised I haven't added to it yet.  When I was 16, my first job was a painter assistant.  My boss was a very generous black man, who fed me lunch every day.  It was always barbeque something.  One day he told me that he had never met a white guy who liked chitlins'.  So, I told him I would try it out.  I took a couple bites and told him he still hasn't met one.  For those who don't know, chitlins are fried pig intestines.
> When I was in Poland, I had pickled herring a few times.  Although I love fish, that was a little too strong for my taste.  I did like tartar, which is pickled ground beef.


Never liked chitlins' nor collards. Hate fish, ceviche once was enough. 

Around here "tarter" sauce is, mayonnaise and pickle relish mixed with a dash of worcestershire?

Or do you mean tartare?

----------


## Wildthang

> I have eaten snails, turtle, venison stew, frog legs, lobster, conch, ceviche, clams, oysters, pig roasted in the ground and Vegemite sandwich. *Also my co-worker.*
> I inadvertently ate ants when i was younger, which taste the same as day old ice tea.


Are you one of those cannibals we have always heard about :Scared:

----------


## mountainmark

> ........ Also my co-worker.....
> .


Yep, that's a bit odd. Maybe it's just one of those "just checking to see if you were paying attention" things.

----------


## finallyME

> Never liked chitlins' nor collards. Hate fish, ceviche once was enough. 
> 
> Around here "tarter" sauce is, mayonnaise and pickle relish mixed with a dash of worcestershire?
> 
> Or do you mean tartare?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steak_tartare

Looks like I spelled it wrong, and you spelled tarter wrong.  Yours is tartar, and mine is tartare.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I don't mind chitterlings (chittlins to all you Southerners) if they're cleaned and cooked well (emphasize the "cleaned" part). I hate being around while they're cooking. I think they're a little better than tripe.

I do have my limits, though. I've never eaten lutefisk. Just looking at it makes me rather nauseous, smelling it is about as far as I can go. I tried pickled eggs. The first bite was okay, the second sorta blah, and after the third I threw the rest into the bayou. Carrot juice made me ask, "Why did I drink that?" V8 makes a combination tomato/fruit drink - that just hit me very wrong.

Bovine blood isn't bad. I cook with it occasionally (my Germanic blood, I guess). I make a killed blood gravy. Human blood is nasty - tastes like it has copper in it and it quite obviously has way too many additives. Don't have to worry about me sliding over to the dark side of vampirism.

The Internet has it that Hufu is fictional but I could swear I saw some in a store in Boulder. I hear cooked human meat tastes like pork and, in a pinch, if they're already dead and I'm in dire straights, I wouldn't have a problem with it......but I hear they carry diseases...........

----------


## aflineman

I ate a live octopus once. I was drunk, and in Korea. Never again, as it tried to strangle me by putting tentacles up my nose...from the inside. :Wacko:

----------


## Winter

There's been stranger , but these are documented.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...sion-Cucumbers
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Beach-vittles

----------


## WolfVanZandt

There was this doper/class clown in my class in high school and, to get attention, he popped a live spider in his mouth and swallowed it. It must have bit him going down because his throat swelled up and they had to load him off to the hospital.

----------


## Greenghost

I haven't read the whole Thread, so I don't know if this has been covered or not. When I was a kid and living in Panama (about 8 years old, in '79) we were in Panama City and bought monkey (not monkey brains, lol) from a street vender. The monkey was cut into cubes or meat and served on a stick.

I had it a second time in '92 (I was 21) and in the Darien Province, Panama. A Choco Indian gave us a soup the women made and after the first couple of bites I came up with something that looked like a rib and that's when I found out that it was monkey. It was pretty bland and didn't taste like much, but I didn't want to offend the Choco Indians, so I ate it.  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## sushidog

> What makes you a Cajun?


My momma was a full blood Cajun. She was a Landry from Opelousas, LA.

Chip

----------


## Panda

A used to eat bullock brain and cow tongue when I was about 6 years, it's very high on proteins. Although I'm 16 now and vegetarian.  
tumblr_mp4j6tgz7I1spunabo1_500.jpg haha

----------


## Rick

Bullock brain and cow tongue will do that to you.

----------


## Panda

Haha, they sure did!

----------

